# Can I fill in form 80 and 1221 on my PC?



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

When I open form 80 and form 1221, it lets me fill the form in by typing the answers. 


Is it ok to fill it in by typing? 
Does it still need to be in capitals? 
Does the signature need to be written? If so, can I scan it in and insert it? (instead of printing it off and re-scanning back in)


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Yes, you can fill it in on the computer. I completed mine in a mix of upper and lower case and it was accepted. I don't know if they accept scanned/inserted signature - perhaps they do, but it's quite easy to print/sign/scan so that's what I did.


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you!

I had a right job editing the form, the online version didn't save my answers... Only the blank form. So I had to download a PDF editor to edit the text. But the form was locked by a password. I had to unlock the form before I could edit it.

Once it's completed I'll print off the page that needs signing and then scan it back in and add it to the PDF. 

Saves wasting ink and paper!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

How did you found the work around for dates ? all the dates are kind of mis aligned with ("/") slash.

Any idea to type in between the slash ?

PS - I tried using Mac.


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

Well I'm editing mine using a program called 'WordShare PDF Element' 

I'm manually adding text boxes so using spaces I'm making the dates align okay. 

See screen shot


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Kittakee said:


> Well I'm editing mine using a program called 'WordShare PDF Element'
> 
> I'm manually adding text boxes so using spaces I'm making the dates align okay.
> 
> See screen shot




Oh thanks. Is this in Mac or Windows ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm on windows 10. Not sure if the program is available on Mac, might need to google it!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Use Adobe Reader and simply input the date e.g 26-09-2012. When you will press tab button, it will convert it to 29 Oct 2012 and the slashes ("/") will be removed automatically.


----------

